# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα

## P.Picassso

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Γιαννης 35 απο πατρα.
Διαβαζω εδω και αρκετες μερες το φορουμ,μιας και δεν ειχα ποτε ξανα πουλι.
4η ημερα με το κοκατιλ σπιτι.η κορη μου εχει ξετρελαθει.
Ανοιγω θεμα την αναλογη ενοτητα με φωτο.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς   ήλθες   στην   παρέα   μας.

----------


## amastro

Καλώς μας ήρθες Γιάννη.

----------

